# Hacer puñeta



## Wilson Bolognesi

_Na Espanha entendi que o termo "andar a hacer puñetas" não é chulo, nem tem a conotação que conhecemos no Brasil._

_Mas, em contato com um argentino, fui recriminado numa tradução._

_Afinal, ¿é ou não um termo chulo?_

_Gracias._


----------



## curlyboy20

No Peru *"hacer puñeta" *não faz nenhum sentido. Não tenho ideia se tem alguma conotação chula na Espanha ou na Argentina, mas com certeza posso dizer que no Peru ninguém fala "hacer puñeta" e também não se entenderia.


----------



## Tomby

Na minha opinião trata-se de uma expressão reles e chula.
Ir(se) a hacer puñetas
TT.


----------



## Wilson Bolognesi

Parece grosería, pero es muy utilizada en España.
Coisas do idioma: assim como o termo "chulo" significa lindo, bonito, gracioso em espanhol!
 
Muito obrigado a todos.


----------



## Tomby

Wilson Bolognesi said:


> Coisas do idioma: assim como o termo "chulo" significa lindo, bonito, gracioso em espanhol!


Evidentemente "chulo" depende del tono o la entonación de voz con que se diga. 
TT.


----------



## vf2000

*"hacer puñetas"* parece que é o mesmo que puxar o saco. Corrijam-me se estiver errada. Na Espanha se diz isso e mais um pouco como se estivessem mandando rosas. Mais ou menos como os portugueses dizem "_uma pica no cu_" e ninguém se ofende...


----------



## jcr.meta

vf2000 said:


> *"hacer puñetas"* parece que é o mesmo que puxar o saco. Corrijam-me se estiver errada. Na Espanha se diz isso e mais um pouco como se estivessem mandando rosas. Mais ou menos como os portugueses dizem "_uma pica no cu_" e ninguém se ofende...



Não, não é "puxar o saco", nada a ver.

É o seguinte. Essa expressão literalmente significa "se masturbar", só que é usado no dia-a-dia para mostrar aborrecimento ou desgosto com alguma situação. Em geral, é altamente chulo. Mas se dito para uma pessoa com quem se tem confiança, pode ser aceito.

Por exemplo: 

A: ¿Hoy puedes cocinar tú?
B: Ve a hacerte puñetas, yo traigo el dinero y tú cuidas la casa.

Isto é, é como mandar uma pessoa se foder; quando há muita intimidade pode ser aceito, mas não deixa de ser chulo.

É só usado no espanhol peninsular, na América Latina se entenderia no sentido da masturbação.

Espero ter ajudado.

;-)


----------



## curlyboy20

jcr.meta said:


> É só usado no espanhol peninsular, na América Latina se entenderia no sentido da masturbação.
> 
> Espero ter ajudado.
> 
> ;-)


 

Não se entenderia no Peru. Tem outras expressões para masturbação e coisas dessa natureza.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

curlyboy20 said:


> Não se entenderia no Peru. Tem outras expressões para masturbação e coisas dessa natureza.


 
Aqui também não. Tal vez deduzindo...   Ninguém vai se ofender, porque não vão entender.

Abraços.


----------



## Mangato

jcr.meta said:


> Não, não é "puxar o saco", nada a ver.
> 
> É o seguinte. Essa expressão literalmente significa "se masturbar", só que é usado no dia-a-dia para mostrar aborrecimento ou desgosto com alguma situação. Em geral, é altamente chulo. Mas se dito para uma pessoa com quem se tem confiança, pode ser aceito.
> 
> Por exemplo:
> 
> A: ¿Hoy puedes cocinar tú?
> B: Ve a hacerte puñetas, yo traigo el dinero y tú cuidas la casa.
> 
> Isto é, é como mandar uma pessoa se foder; quando há muita intimidade pode ser aceito, mas não deixa de ser chulo.
> 
> É só usado no espanhol peninsular, na América Latina se entenderia no sentido da masturbação.
> 
> Espero ter ajudado.
> 
> ;-)


 
Acho que América Latina e algo mais mais que o Cono Sul, né? 
 O sentido que hoje tem cá é: - procura uma diversão absurda e deja de molestar.
 Ej. Ve a barrer la playa, o vete a pintar monas.


----------



## jcr.meta

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Aqui também não. Tal vez deduzindo...   Ninguém vai se ofender, porque não vão entender.
> 
> Abraços.



Es que en América Latina no se usa. En el Uruguay y Argentina se entendería como ofensivo, pero sonaría muy raro... Es una expresión española...


----------



## jcr.meta

Mangato said:


> Acho que América Latina e algo mais mais que o Cono Sul, né?
> O sentido que hoje tem cá é: - procura uma diversão absurda e deja de molestar.
> Ej. Ve a barrer la playa, o vete a pintar monas.




Fue extacatamente el sentido que expliqué. Me parece que tendrías que leer con más atención antes de criticar.


----------



## curlyboy20

Será que a Espanha tomou esta expressão de Portugal mesmo que o significado seja um pouco distinto?


----------



## jcr.meta

curlyboy20 said:


> Não se entenderia no Peru. Tem outras expressões para masturbação e coisas dessa natureza.



Es que no significa "masturbación". No entendiste lo que escribí. No se usa para referirse a la masturbación en España. Fijate de nuevo en mi comentario.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

No te incomodés jcr. Simplemente no hay otra forma de interpretar lo que está en azul:



jcr.meta said:


> É só usado no espanhol peninsular, na América Latina se entenderia no sentido da masturbação.
> 
> Espero ter ajudado.
> 
> ;-)


 
Yo vivo en América Latina, y aquí no se entiende, y al igual que Curly me parece necesario aclarar eso. 

Saludos.


----------



## curlyboy20

jcr.meta said:


> É só usado no espanhol peninsular, na América Latina se entenderia no sentido da masturbação.


 
Jcr.meta, espero que teu tom seja amigável  Você claramente disse que na América Latina "hacer puñeta" se entenderia no sentido da masturbação, mas depois disse citando meu post que não significa masturbação. Acho que você se confundiu um pouquinho aí. Eu sei que na Espanha* não *tem nada que ver com a masturbação, mas quando você disse que é assim que se entende na América latina, eu indiquei que no Peru aquela frase não faz sentido. Só para esclarecer um pouco, amigo


----------



## olivinha

Según el DRAE:
* en plural, y la que conocía yo y suelo escuchar dicho principalmente por gente mayor:
*a hacer **puñeta**s.*
*1. *loc. adv. coloq. U. para desechar algo, o para despedir a alguien, despectivamente o sin miramientos. _Mandar a hacer puñetas._ _Vete, anda a hacer puñetas._
*2. *loc. adv. coloq. U. para manifestar que algo se ha estropeado o que un asunto ha fracasado. _El televisor __SE HA IDO__ a hacer puñetas._ _Mi ascenso __SE FUE__ a hacer puñetas._
*3. *loc. adv. coloq. *sanseacabó.* _Dejad el trabajo como está y a hacer puñetas, que ya es hora._

*en singular:
*hacer, *o* hacerse, la puñeta**.*
*1. *locs. verbs. Masturbar o masturbarse


----------



## Mangato

olivinha said:


> Según el DRAE:
> * en plural, y la que conocía yo y suelo escuchar dicho principalmente por gente mayor:
> *a hacer **puñeta**s.*
> *1. *loc. adv. coloq. U. para desechar algo, o para despedir a alguien, despectivamente o sin miramientos. _Mandar a hacer puñetas._ _Vete, anda a hacer puñetas._
> *2. *loc. adv. coloq. U. para manifestar que algo se ha estropeado o que un asunto ha fracasado. _El televisor __SE HA IDO__ a hacer puñetas._ _Mi ascenso __SE FUE__ a hacer puñetas._
> *3. *loc. adv. coloq. *sanseacabó.* _Dejad el trabajo como está y a hacer puñetas, que ya es hora._
> 
> *en singular:
> *hacer, *o* hacerse, la puñeta**.*
> *1. *locs. verbs. Masturbar o masturbarse


 
Así lo dice el DRAE, pero en la actualidad en España  aunque se utilice en singular, creo que nadie lo interpreta en el sentido sexual, sino en el de perjudicar a alguien.
- _Mi jefe me hizo la puñeta, me cambió las vacaciones._

En cualquier caso, el sentido es diferente según se utilice en singular o plural.

Saludos

MG


----------



## Mangato

jcr.meta said:


> Fue extacatamente el sentido que expliqué. Me parece que tendrías que leer con más atención antes de criticar.


 
Con cuanta más atención leo, menos te entiendo. Dices una cosa y lo contrario, tal como te han indicado Giorgio y Curli. Pero en mi post no hice ninguna crítica a eso, sino indicar que  un regionalismo de Argentina y Uruguay no es siempre extrapolable al resto de América Latina.

Saludos,


----------



## jcr.meta

Giorgio Lontano said:


> No te incomodés jcr. Simplemente no hay otra forma de interpretar lo que está en azul:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo vivo en América Latina, y aquí no se entiende, y al igual que Curly me parece necesario aclarar eso.
> 
> Saludos.




Descontextualizás ideas. No voy a responderte más porque no sabés dialogar. Todo bien, igual.


----------



## jcr.meta

Me imagino que el resto de las personas sabe que "se entendería" no es igual a "se entiende"...

En fin, estaría bueno que algunas personas entendieran que el hecho de que podamos comentar libremente no significa que debamos hacerlo con ligereza. Me voy a dormir porque hay mucho olor a pedo...


----------



## jcr.meta

curlyboy20 said:


> Jcr.meta, espero que teu tom seja amigável  Você claramente disse que na América Latina "hacer puñeta" se entenderia no sentido da masturbação, mas depois disse citando meu post que não significa masturbação. Acho que você se confundiu um pouquinho aí. Eu sei que na Espanha* não *tem nada que ver com a masturbação, mas quando você disse que é assim que se entende na América latina, eu indiquei que no Peru aquela frase não faz sentido. Só para esclarecer um pouco, amigo



Em primeiro lugar, meu sexo é feminino. Em segundo lugar, tente ler melhor, pois eu JAMAIS disse que na América Latina se entende assim, falei que se entenderia assim. É uma idéia condicional, isto é, caso alguém entendesse, entenderia assim.

Você pode discordar, mas não pode colocar na minha boca palavras que eu nunca disse. Desculpe eu não explicar de novo o que escrevi, mas realmente estou cansada, vou me deitar.

O meu comentário também é amigável, é claro.


----------



## Wilson Bolognesi

creio que deveriamos encerrar esse forum...


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Wilson Bolognesi said:


> creio que deveriamos encerrar esse forum...


 
Sí, parece que este tema se ha ido a hacer puñetas.


----------



## PONTEDEUME

hacer puñetas em Espanha é pouco elegante


----------



## pkogan

En la argentina, si bien la expresion creo que existe, practicamente nadie la usa.


----------



## ce_roberto

Oi galera, aqui no Mexico "hacer puñeta" é se masturbar é o unico sentido que tem.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

ce_roberto said:


> Oi galera, aqui no Mexico "hacer puñeta" é se masturbar é o unico sentido que tem.



Término absolutamente desconocido en México, con todo respeto.
Aquí es: hacerse una chaqueta, chaquetearse, torcerle el cuello al ganso, jalársela, pellizcársela.


----------



## ce_roberto

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Término absolutamente desconocido en México, con todo respeto.
> Aquí es: hacerse una chaqueta, chaquetearse, torcerle el cuello al ganso, jalársela, pellizcársela.




Pues al menos aqui en San Luis Potosí, México es muy, muy usada para eso.


----------

